# Gas Gloat



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

Stopped by the local Air NAtional Guard base, and found gas priced at ..............$1.60 per gal. I liked to have fell out of my truck. About 6 years ago when they floated a loan among officers and enlisted folks to build a self serve gas station with the pretext of only making a profit on the gas sufficient to pay the loan off of having tanks etc installed and a shelter installed over the pumps etc, and initial fill of tanks. Well two weeks ago that loan was paid off, and they held to their agreement with folks on selling it at cost. 

So any of you retired military or DOD types out there that may live near a national guard base you need to check and see if they have gas sales on their base. It seems to be a big thing with national guard personell to have all the low prices, even compared to PX / BXs etc and their gas prices which right now is around $1.80 a gal in this area. To get on any national guard base and buy gas all you need is a vehicle sticker and a retired or active duty or other government ID card.

So if they can sell it for that price I see no reason other gas stations can't sell it for less than what they are charging for it now..

From what I was told they expect this price to go lower by the end of the month as it will be tax exempt. The air guard and also the army guard have a contract with the local BP/Amoco distributor that supplies all the fuel for the military vehicles as well as jet fuel, as well as the gas sold for personal use.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Good info there, Chippy! 

Hopefully we will all start seeing better prices at the pump!

 :lmao:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You really had me going there for a minute with that thread title Chippie!!!!! I thought you were going to tell about some kind of mannerism or ritual after cutting a great fart! :furious: :lmao: :furious: :lmao: 

Seriously, you are right. I bought diesel fuel last week at Ft. Campbell for a $1.53 a gallon and gas was $2.01 for premium and $1.75 for regular.


----------

